# Capture screen as video



## honk (Nov 11, 2009)

I want to record my screen as video to create tutorials etc. I've tried xvidcap 1.1.4 on 7.2-RELEASE but the quality of the videos is unusable (bad frame rate, drops...). My machine is a Core 2 Duo T7300@2.00GHz.

Any success stories here? Recommendations for other tools than xvidcap? Thanks a lot in advance!

cheers,
honk


----------



## aragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Try ffmpeg.  Search for "X11 grabbing" in its man page.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 12, 2009)

sysutils/xvidcap was the what I used.... but there were problems....

I recorded with xvidcap, then resampled with spomething else....

you need to configure how xvidcap records, i don't remember which settings I used...

there are default settings but they weren't good for me, I had to make many experiments before I could capture entire screet at acceptable framerate


----------

